# Cross-Country Skiing with a twist



## K3nt (Apr 8, 2011)

The wife and the great pyrenean skiing:



_MG_1935 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




_MG_1943 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




_MG_2316 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




_MG_2389 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## distant.star (Apr 8, 2011)

That last picture is very stirring. Well done!


----------

